# DIY Juice Swop



## Greyz (14/5/16)

I'm not sure if this has been done before but I had an idea, what if we had a thread where DIY dabblers can swop juice.
I'm sure there are many people here who have come up with some awesome juices at home and would like to try out other peoples amazing mixes. So why not swop juice? 30ml for 30ml or whatever size you agree upon.

The idea is to swop your DIY masterpieces and *not *get rid of the sunlight liquid you have lying around unvaped

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVaper (14/5/16)

Not a bad idea. I would sure not mind tasting some of the mixes I read about on the forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (14/5/16)

I'm game


----------



## Jannas (14/5/16)

That's a awesome idea


----------



## Lord Vetinari (14/5/16)

Cant think of a better way to learn from each other and share information! Ok so I have a very nice Corn Flake cereal, chocolate layer cake, and a pear liquer and ice cream one that I really like and would love to trade some for anything fruity. I have NO fruit juices in my collection funny enough.

Those are the good ones that wont piss you off if you vape them lol... So yes I am game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (14/5/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Cant think of a better way to learn from each other and share information! Ok so I have a very nice Corn Flake cereal, chocolate layer cake, and a pear liquer and ice cream one that I really like and would love to trade some for anything fruity. I have NO fruit juices in my collection funny enough.
> 
> Those are the good ones that wont piss you off if you vape them lol... So yes I am game.


I got some good fruit juice ones I would be willing to swap for yours. Although I'm low on concentrates at the moment. waiting on pay day


----------



## brotiform (14/5/16)

I've got some pumpkin spice I'm happy to give samples of. It's ok I guess.


----------



## Spydro (14/5/16)

FWIW, some legal liability may come with trading/selling DIY or open bottle premade. 
Probably a bigger problem here in the US than in SA, but I do not do it.


----------

